# EDG Stent Adjustment



## afryberger (Apr 19, 2012)

Doctor placed a stent into the Esophagus two weeks ago. The stent started to migrate. The doctor did an EGD to just move the mirgrated stent. Did not remove, just pulled back up. Not sure what CPT to bill.


----------



## coachlang3 (Apr 19, 2012)

43219 with a 52 modifier


----------



## bridgettemartin (Apr 20, 2012)

If a full EGD was done, look at 43256-52. If they only performed an Esophagoscopy, then look at 43219-52.


----------



## coachlang3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Good call Bridgette, I didn't even think if the doctor had to go into the gastric region.


----------

